
TinySeed: The First Startup Accelerator Designed for Bootstrappers - takinola
https://tinyseedfund.com/?__s=qqqjrpns3zfb6qcbvkzk
======
ezekg
Are you really considered “bootstrapped” if you take on funding? Even if it’s
a year’s runway, still seems odd to call it “bootstrapped.” But then again,
maybe I just have a narrow view of what bootstrapping is. I view it as using
your own money (often from the business if possible) to fund your company’s
growth. Would love to hear others thoughts?

